# Missing Artist



## Mr.Someone (Jun 16, 2021)

I do not know where to place this but here it goes. If I like don't abide by the rules, this is a throw away account just in case  I remembered an artist going by Papyreit or something like that. They had an account on FA and Twitter with the same name. They usually did lewd art involving their ocs. Though when I searched for them at the typing of this and, everything was deleted or something. Like both FA and Twitter accounts were deleted and I tried looking for their work on the internet but I found nothing. If someone knows what happened to them, please do share what happened so I may know why Papyreit vanished with no reason. Thank you

To make things easier I will be listing their ocs' description so someone will find the familiar. And I do apologize if these were short since this is all I could remember.
There was a big red demon named Percival, who was a butler
There was a small demon named Basil, he was also a butler
They had an elephant who had the rich gentleman look
They had a cowboy crocodile


----------



## TomMagnusWarlock (Jul 8, 2021)

I remember them. They were active for close to a year, then a few Twitter followers of theirs mentioned they'd started posting odd comment chains, shortly before purging their content. They weren't too thorough, a rough selection of some 86 renders and sketches survives on various imageboards, but a lot of what they uploaded shortly before dropping off is irretrievable. One of the last image sets they posted was of Basil having a recurring accident of sorts, during a stroll with a frock coat and top hat on. As per usual, a set of disembodied hands ended up relieving Basil's, erm, source of discomfort.

I wish I could say I'd been privvy to some of these details, all I did was note that they had an eye for worldbuilding that would be great to expand, if they had time. I didn't note anything that felt like off-kilter behavior; Papyreit were never really given to talk about their personal life. I first noticed other artists on DeviantArt and other portals with eerily similar lineart and different signatures, so I initially figured they'd wanted to clean things up a bit, in case prospective employers got nosy. As I mentioned on another user's Journal, hearing that they might have been a little unstable is unsettling.


----------



## Mr.Someone (Nov 29, 2021)

TomMagnusWarlock said:


> I remember them. They were active for close to a year, then a few Twitter followers of theirs mentioned they'd started posting odd comment chains, shortly before purging their content. They weren't too thorough, a rough selection of some 86 renders and sketches survives on various imageboards, but a lot of what they uploaded shortly before dropping off is irretrievable. One of the last image sets they posted was of Basil having a recurring accident of sorts, during a stroll with a frock coat and top hat on. As per usual, a set of disembodied hands ended up relieving Basil's, erm, source of discomfort.
> 
> I wish I could say I'd been privvy to some of these details, all I did was note that they had an eye for worldbuilding that would be great to expand, if they had time. I didn't note anything that felt like off-kilter behavior; Papyreit were never really given to talk about their personal life. I first noticed other artists on DeviantArt and other portals with eerily similar lineart and different signatures, so I initially figured they'd wanted to clean things up a bit, in case prospective employers got nosy. As I mentioned on another user's Journal, hearing that they might have been a little unstable is unsettling.


Sorry for the late reply, may I learn who are these artists on deviant art? Also hope that they are okay.


----------

